# My daughters Nursery



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Me and Dad (Oscar on PT) did the stripes. He free handed the teal pin stripes.









My first attempt at color washing anything. When I started this thing was blue and green.
Need more practice.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

wanted to add one more pic.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

free hand the teal stripes? thats amazing! What brush? Looks like you could use some lawn dye :whistling2:


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

He used some type of artist brush. Not really sure I was working on the armwaaah (sp). And pulling off tape. Yeah the grass look bad but it was Dec or Jan. so thats expected. Most of the time during the summer I'll spray it with MSMA. It turns it brown slows it to the point I only have to mow it once a month. Luckily my wife thinks the grass is brown cause we don't get enough rain:whistling2:. I hate mowing grass, I wish I had a concrete yard that I could just paint green and rinse when it's dirty.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Looks like you could use some lawn dye :whistling2:




Waggz, looks nice, lucky little girl!:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Wow 10/10! :thumbsup:


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Most excellent*

Great work :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Good job, but boy is my arm tired.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet Job Waggz ...and Oscar ....Congrats on the new addition!!!!!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet Job Waggz ...and Oscar ....Congrats on the new addition!!!!!


Thanks....but does anyone know what the going rate for a vesectomy, j/k. But I'm done at 2. Definetly won't be looking for the lowest bidder on that project.


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> free hand the teal stripes? thats amazing! :whistling2:


 
Yeah, that's what I was thinking--when I grow up I want to freehand pinstipes like that..........:thumbup:



Casey


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> Thanks....but does anyone know what the going rate for a vesectomy, j/k. But I'm done at 2. Definetly won't be looking for the lowest bidder on that project.


Three is was my limit. Wife had her tubes ties and all this week she has mentioned wanting another daughter.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Three is was my limit. Wife had her tubes ties and all this week she has mentioned wanting another daughter.


My wife's new insurance from work kicks in tomorrow, she said told me to get a appointment before the end of the week.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Three is was my limit. Wife had her tubes ties and all this week she has mentioned wanting another daughter.


 
Male chauvinist pig:w00t:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> My wife's new insurance from work kicks in tomorrow, she said told me to get a appointment before the end of the week.


I was nervous about doing that. It is a simple procedure for the man, where as it is a surgery for the woman.


chrisn said:


> Male chauvinist pig:w00t:


LOL, 
When she was pregnant with our last child she was wanting me to get snipped. Then she had to have a cicarian and she had her tubes tied while she was under the knife. 
If she had not we might have 6 kids by now though. I was avoiding commiting to the snipping.


----------

